# Did anyone listen to Radio 2



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That pratt Vine show yesterday

I was driving so didn't hear the beginning but some foreign bloke going on about we should all get £15k a year whether we work or not, and if you work you just add it on, even Mick Jagger etc would get it.

I meant to go onto iPlayer, but I hate it so not got around to it yet.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I listen to Radio 2 a lot, but at midday I switch off or to another station because I can't stand Vines show. Mrs Caulkhead does the same. His bother Tim is brilliant but we can't stand Jeremy's style of journalism. He loves to get people with opposites views on the phone lines so that they can have a Barney!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This did sounds like an interesting topic, but I missed both ends of it, I too hate the stupid little oik, but I turned on in the middle of it, I normally listen to dire straights when he's on.

Tim is okay in small doses, he's like Lee Mack, you get shell shocked as it's rapid fire one liners, no real jokes.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Tim is okay in small doses, he's like Lee Mack, you get shell shocked as it's rapid fire one liners, no real jokes.


I like local jokes, They are right up my street


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Exits, they're on the way out.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Multi storey car parks, wrong on so many levels.

I just can’t get my head around U bends either! 

Vine USED to be pretty good, but he gets on my t*ts these days, asks such dumb assed questions.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He's a total tw*t, and why does he put that stupid voice on when he's dojng his R2 upcoming ads, like nails down a blackboard, him Feltz n that screeching woman Elaine Sodding Paige, all make my blood run cold.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

The voice he puts on when something bad has happened, whinie Vinie we call him.


----------

